# NHB fighter with prosthetic leg



## redfang (Jul 21, 2003)

One of the guys I train with took a fight at one of Dan Severn's danger zone events last Saturday in Angola, Indiana.  The feature of the night was an 8 man middle weight tournament.  One of the fighters in the tournament wore a prosthetic leg. He did pretty well, winning his first fight by unanimous decision. He seemed most comfortable on the ground, but had decent manueverability on his feet and kicked pretty well with both legs. After his victory he removed his leg and held it aloft like a trophy.  Despite the fact that he was one punched in his second fight he had the respect of most of the room.  

While watching him I was thinking that it was slightly unfair that his opponent had one less target for attempting submissions. I mean you really can't heel hook rubber. Then I felt somewhat guilty and thought that I should just be impressed that someone with such a major disability could be competitive in a tough NHB field under any circumstances.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2003)

He was allowed to kick with his prosthetic leg?!?


----------



## redfang (Jul 31, 2003)

Yup.  It was rubber with some type of metal core.  He did kick with it and post with it, though he seemed like he wanted to grapple predominately. He didn't have the footwork of most of the other competitors while standing.


----------

